# AAA Inflatables



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I stopped by on a Saturday in October last year and they were there selling stuff. Bought one of the raft pumps. They are operating the store out of a shipping container while they build the new store. Haven't tried calling them though, so not sure whats up with that.


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*AAA? Looks like opening this weekend*

They are at 
5610 Lamar St. 
Arvada, CO. 80002

ph (303) 296-2444

Open Saturday and Sundays I believe but probably worth a call first if you're not in the area.

They recently updated their facebook page. It says this:

_*"We're Back.... Opening on Saturday Feb.11th, 2017. Emails going out. Grand Opening party coming SOON. Look for it in March."*_


----------



## whiteh2o (May 8, 2006)

Thanks E-M. Thanks Kwangunt.
I've got that phone number, but seems like it is on the infinity ring mode.
Maybe the Saturday/Sunday schedule is the key to contacting them.


----------

